# Helmgart wir bedanken uns für eine schöne Zeit



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte mich hiermit bei der Ordnung für den besten Festungsangriff seid langem bedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um es kurz zu fassen, die Ordnung hat nachdem sie gestern noch die Drachenwacht gelockt hatte und nun 2 Gebiete vor den Festungen gehalten hatt (Caledor, und Schwarzfels), haben sie heute zum Angriff geblasen und nach ca 1 Stunde geplänkel Caledor erobert und wiedermal..... die Landung des Grauens geplündert. Somit trennte sie nur noch der Fleischerpass und unbeugsame Zerstörungsspieler von der Schleifung der Unvermeidlichen Stadt.

Nun das erobern der Gebiete kann die Ordnung, vor allem dank der momentanen übermacht (gerüchteweise haben heute auf Ordnungseite 4 Warbands aus der Allianz gefehlt)

Naja ihr seid dann wie man es von euch erwartet mit einer kleinen Übermacht im Fleischerpass aufgetaucht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und das sind nochnichtmal alle, viele fehlen weil sie nicht im Sichtfeld sind, bzw unter mir stehen wo ich nicht hinsehen kann

Nachdem wir euch leider keine möglichkeit gelassen haben eueren AE auf den Treppenanfang zu ballern (man lernt halt auch dazu ^^) gab es für euch ohne Tankmauer die euch den Zugang zum Lordraum verspertte nur eine möglichkeit, nämlich Frontal mit dem Kopf in den Raum und beten das sich der Lord auf dem Balkon tanken lässt und die anwesenden Destructionspieler nichts dagegen haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin sicher unsere Zauberer hatten unsere Freude daran euere Tanks im AE sterben zu lassen, ich bin mir sicher beim nächsten mal sind sie vorsichtiger

Letzten Endes möchte ich mich für den 4000er Rufdefftick bedanken ^^ Und dafür das wir euch den Tag verdorben haben in dem wir mal was erfogreich verteidigt haben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es waren ca 50 Minuten voller Kampf, Blut & Morde. Und ich will noch mehr davon, also kommt gerne wieder, wegen solchen momenten weis man doch warum man Spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S mehr bilder hab ich leider nicht, wärend dem Kämpfen sind die Framerate ein bissl und ich komm auch meist kaum dazu auf die Screenshotaste zu drücken, wenn die Entscheidung fällt, Erzmagier oder Bild, dann nehme ich doch meist den Erzmagier ^^


----------



## El Homer (18. Februar 2009)

LOL 

da loggt man sich nach dem Erfolg aus..
und es steht sodorft in der Bildzeitung ^^ hehe
Ma schaun ob ich da auch drauf bin


PS war echt GEIL

EDIT: Hey du bist ja Destro Ups..

Grr *axt wedel* wir waren Soo kurz davor die Stinker Festung zu locken.


----------



## Rayon (18. Februar 2009)

Doof das ich mitten im Keep DC hatte und nich mehr reinkam, aber ich hatte schon angst um die Unvermeidliche als nur LoD und Illness in Fell Landing gedefft haben gegen mehrere Hundert Ordnungsspieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (18. Februar 2009)

Hier nochmal ein Bild der guten Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin123 (18. Februar 2009)

Nur LoD und Dispersio meinst du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir haben aber schöne screens gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wärs schon echt mal spannend wie so eine hauptstadt belagerung funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sterntaler (18. Februar 2009)

Hadi und ich waren dank eines kurzen Hinweises im Vorfeld als fliegende Reporter mit dabei.

Morgen sollten wir ein paar nette Bilder aus unserer Sicht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Februar 2009)

oha, das sind mal viele der Bösen Guten... da müsst ihr Helmgarter Destros doch was gegen machen? Gibts denn keine Aufklärungsarbeit bei euch oder zahlt man der Ordnung Begrüßungsgeld?^^

Naja, gz an die Ordnung, muss man ja sagen, vielleicht der heiße Kandidat für Europas 1. UvS Sieg?


----------



## sTereoType (18. Februar 2009)

der Sterni =D
wenn sogar du da warst beiß ich mir jetzt in den arschd as ich noch nicht lvl 40 bin >.<


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Kai schrieb:


> Hadi und ich waren dank eines kurzen Hinweises im Vorfeld als fliegende Reporter mit dabei.
> 
> Morgen sollten wir ein paar nette Bilder aus unserer Sicht haben.
> 
> ...


Oh das wäre genial, gibt nämlich relativ wenige stellen bei Burgen und Festungen wo man ungestört ein Bild machen kann wenn man die Angreifenden Horden aufnehmen will (beim ersten bild bin ich einen Schritt zu weit gegangen, naja die Order hats gefreut einen weiteren Gardisten auf die Liste der Idioten die sich vom Turm stürzen zu bekommen).



Pymonte schrieb:


> oha, das sind mal viele der Bösen Guten... da müsst ihr Helmgarter Destros doch was gegen machen? Gibts denn keine Aufklärungsarbeit bei euch oder zahlt man der Ordnung Begrüßungsgeld?^^
> 
> Naja, gz an die Ordnung, muss man ja sagen, vielleicht der heiße Kandidat für Europas 1. UvS Sieg?


Warum glaubst du wohl mache ich hier Werbung wie dämlich für Helmgart ^^ Gibt ja den Witz das Helmgart der Server für Frustrierte Ordler der anderen Server ist damit die auchmal die Zerstörung überrollen dürfen. 
Hier ein kleines beispiel anhand eines typischen Orderzergs auf Helmgart 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Aber egal was du machst, für jeden erschlagenen Ordler treten 2 neue an seine Stelle, einer hat es wärend dem Festungsdeff sehr schön ausgedrückt als er sagte er fühlt sich hier wie in 300.Feinde wären genug da wenn man Destro spielt. 

Und was das GZ an die Order angeht, noch steht sie nicht in der unvermeidlichen Stadt, der Deff heute war gut für die Moral, nun müssen wir die Order nur noch davon abhalten die Gebiete zu den Konditionen anzugehen die sie haben wollen.


----------



## Nimroth22 (18. Februar 2009)

Sieht ja echt spannend aus ,hat sicher Spaß gemacht.

Und mal ein Lob an Vermillion ich kenn nur interessante und gute Beiträge von dir . Du bist ein tolles Beispiel für die WAR Community .


----------



## sTereoType (18. Februar 2009)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Sieht ja echt spannend aus ,hat sicher Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Und mal ein Lob an Vermillion ich kenn nur interessante und gute Beiträge von dir . Du bist ein tolles Beispiel für die WAR Community .


seh ich genauso, für mich der vorzeigekandidat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (18. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> oha, das sind mal viele der Bösen Guten... da müsst ihr Helmgarter Destros doch was gegen machen?


Tun wir. Wir mobilisieren T1-T4 um dann etwa 50% der Ordnungsspieler decken zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aladan (18. Februar 2009)

Das einzige Problem das wir am Ende hatten war die schiere Übermacht an Destrospielern. In der Festung waren leider die falschen Leute drin (klingt hart ist aber so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und vor der Festung lungerten teilweise locker nochmal 3 WB Destros rum, da war kein durchkommen mehr.

Ansonsten war die ganze Unternehmung aber ziemlich gelungen und wir kommen sicher wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Die Warbands draußen waren die nicht reindurften, die haben brav gewartet bis die Verteidiger im Keep etwas ausgedünnt wurden, und dann durften sie rein, und sind euch dann auch Ordnungsgemäß ^^ in den Rücken gefallen.

Aber euer Ordnungsdonnerstag ist ja erst morgen, da dürfte die Party dann erst richtig steigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (19. Februar 2009)

Gratulation an die Order. Tolle Leistung auch wenn es nicht ganz gereicht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da melden wir einen Abend mal nicht Szenario an um euch mal eine Verschnaufpause zu gönnen und dann macht ihr gleich so einen Wirbel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei der ersten Festung konnte man wirklich nicht von Deff reden ... das waren wenn's hochkommt 10-12 Destro-Spieler im Keep. Wir waren ja doch mehr Bonus-RP als Deff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Sterntaler: ich bin schon auf eure Screenshots gespannt. 

@Helmgart-Order: bis die Tage, man moscht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (19. Februar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> @Helmgart-Order: bis die Tage, man moscht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In den letzten Tagen/Wochen glänzt Helmgart Destro eher mit Abwesenheit auf dem Schlachtfeld, wenn es darum geht das Order kurz davor steht irgendeine T4 Zone zu loggen... 
Ich hoffe ja, dass sich das mit Patch 1.2 ändern wird, denn dann ist ja Zonedeffen durch Abwesenheit angeblich nicht mehr möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thema
Hat Spaß gemacht gestern... nur Schade das in der ersten Festung kaum bis gar keine Deffer waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn dadurch fiel der Festungskommandant fast genauso schnell wie ein normaler Burgherr.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Februar 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> In den letzten Tagen/Wochen glänzt Helmgart Destro eher mit Abwesenheit auf dem Schlachtfeld, wenn es darum geht das Order kurz davor steht irgendeine T4 Zone zu loggen...


Wir haben von den Besten auf dem Server gelernt, von euch ^^


----------



## Zaratres (19. Februar 2009)

Gz destro zum schützen eurer hauptstadt . Sind wirklich paar schöne bilder gemacht worden .
Ich denk muss auch mal paar bilder ins netz stellen aber erst wen wir zum 2 mal auf erengrad in altdorf sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zaratres BG auf Erengrad


----------



## ErebusX (19. Februar 2009)

Aladan schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem das wir am Ende hatten war die schiere Übermacht an Destrospielern. In der Festung waren leider die falschen Leute drin (klingt hart ist aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja also da kamen aber auch teilweise mind. 3 WBs Order an, waren heftige Schlachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (19. Februar 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> In den letzten Tagen/Wochen glänzt Helmgart Destro eher mit Abwesenheit auf dem Schlachtfeld, wenn es darum geht das Order kurz davor steht irgendeine T4 Zone zu loggen...



Naja in dem Punkt ist die Order kein Stück besser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffen wir, dass Patch 1.2 für Abhilfe sorgt.


----------



## Teal (19. Februar 2009)

Super. Ich sehe schon ich brauche dringend wieder auch privat Internet. Auf Dauer verpasst man einfach zu viel, wenn man nur bis max. 18 Uhr dabei ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GZ an die Order, scheint ja recht übel für uns gewesen zu sein. _D


----------



## Maguerita (19. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du wohl mache ich hier Werbung wie dämlich für Helmgart ^^ Gibt ja den Witz das Helmgart der Server für Frustrierte Ordler der anderen Server ist damit die auchmal die Zerstörung überrollen dürfen.
> Hier ein kleines beispiel anhand eines typischen Orderzergs auf Helmgart
> 
> 
> ...



Och nun untertreib mal nicht, ihr seid schon mehr als genug, die Ordnung kann ruhig noch mehr motivierte und anständige Leute gebrauchen. Am Wochenende steht ihr oft genug vor unserer Haustür und wir hatten euren Zerg auch schon mal aus der Elfenfestung vertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es wäre ja schade wenn irgendwann keine Gegner mehr da sind, weil diese frustriert aufgehört hatten.
Hihi, auf den Bild seh ich sogar einen meiner Lieblingseisenbrecher, den Crin /wave .
Eigentlich war es ja das Ziel die Unvermeidliche Stadt mal zu besuchen. Einige hatten ja schon überlegt wie man dort dann am besten hinkommt, ob man dann auch durch die Chaosfestung muss?  Irgendwann wird es klappen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Danke noch einmal an alle, die an diesen tollen Abend teilgenommen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Helltree (19. Februar 2009)

Harrr! Ja wir haben einfach den tollsten Server, immer Action, nette Leute auf beiden Seiten -> Spannung Pur!

Danke Helmgart! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin123 (19. Februar 2009)

Helltree schrieb:


> Harrr! Ja wir haben einfach den tollsten Server, immer Action, nette Leute auf beiden Seiten -> Spannung Pur!
> 
> Danke Helmgart!
> 
> ...


langsam wirds leider ein wenig einseitig!!! wir brauchen mehr (organizierte) destros... weiß ja nicht wie es bei der orde ist oder werden bei euch auch die raid-leiter angeflamt sobald man auch nur 1mal wiped! kurz darauf loggt dann die hälfte aus...
so hat die destro einfach keine chance...


----------



## Jamil (19. Februar 2009)

Es war definitiv toll anzusehen (und auch den aufgeregten Chat der Zerstörung zu lesen, als es plötzlich losging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - Kai und ich sortieren die Screenshots, die wir den Abend über geschossen haben und werden sie wohl im Laufe des Nachmittags zur Verfügung stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Shagkul (19. Februar 2009)

Hi ich bin gestern erst bei dem zweiten Zonenlock dazu gestoßen und konnte dann nicht in die Festung, aber als lvl 34 ist das nicht schlimm.
Da es vernünftig ist, dass die 40iger und noch dazu, die was gut ausgerüstet sind, als erstes in die Festung kommen sollten.

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung man kann sich immer nützlich machen, sei es als Späher oder als Abfangkriegstrupp für nachrückende Destrospieler.

Leider reichte es dann im Imperium nicht mehr, zwecks Gegnermangel. Aber ich denke mal mit dem Patch wird sich das vielleicht beheben.

Aber war ne tolle Aktion und hat viel Spaß gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Thrawns (19. Februar 2009)

Go Order, go SG, go! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lombarok (19. Februar 2009)

So, dann bedanke ich mich erstmal bei allen Spieler, welche gestern auf beiden Seiten dabei waren. Denke jeder hatte so seinen Spass und kann die Leistung der anderen Seite akzeptieren, die geleistet wurde.

Das wir bei den Dunkelelfen fast keine Verteidiger trafen, war für uns doch erstmal überraschend, aber freuten uns dennoch über den ca. 20min Festungsraid, GZ an all die Gewinner der goldenen Säcke.

Das es bei den Grünhäuten dann schwerer werden würde war uns klar. Doch auch hatten wir hier an sich ein gutes Gefühl es diesmal zu packen. Leider kamen von AEnima nicht gewünschten Personen rein, wodurch es sicher etwas enger hätte werden können, aber so ist es halt, wenn die Anzahl der Spieler in dem Gebiet begrenzt ist. Schließlich wurde die Spielerzahlen von Angreifern und Verteidigern fest von Mythic in den Spielcode einprogrammiert, wodurch wir auch schon beim Festungsdeff letztes WE immer in "Unterzahl" da standen, aber wie heißt es so schön: Viel Feind - viel Ehr(e)!

Der Deff in der Grünhäute Feste war dann doch sehr stabil und den Ordnungsspielern leider nicht möglich zu knacken. Super Verdeitigungsarbeit hier mal an euch, aber wie ihr schon geschrieben habt - *schmunzel* - ihr lernt von den Besten *g* - Anmerkend, denke ich, wir lernen immer wieder von schönen Sachen der anderen Seite und nutzen sie selbst, daher allgem. Danke Helmgart-Spieler, es macht sicher nirgendwo anderes so viel Spass wir hier bei uns.

Nun ich bin gespannt, was die Tage, bzw. das nächste WE so passiert.

Bzgl. Zonenlock muss ich sagen denke ich nicht, dass es so einseitig aktuell auch ist. wir bemühen uns zwar immer tagsüber Gebiete für uns zurück zu erobern, aber über Nacht, oder Vormittags gehen die Gebiete dann wieder verloren. Ob das mit 1.2 für die Spieler besser wird, die nicht 24/7 da sind, bezweifle ist, aber mal abwarten und gucken.

Das Verhältnis auf Helmgart Destro:Order ist laut analystics im 40er bereich immer noch pro Destro-Chars, sprich 1,2 zu 1, was bedeutet wir haben mind. 0,3 aufgeholt. Jedoch ist mit Legio ja auch eine ganze Gilde, die im oRvE aktiv war weg. Jeder denke hat dazu seine Meinung, aber wollte es nur mal erwähnt haben.

Persönl. Dank noch an die Destro-SZ-gruppe gestern, welche uns immer wieder harte Kämpfe im den Caleadorwäldern geliefert hat, denn nur mit guten Gegnern, auch wenn man sie mal kurz verflucht, macht ein knapper Erfolg, oder auch mal eine knappe Niederlage, Spass auf mehr, sei es weiter zu gewinnen oder sich zu rächen für die Schmach durch die Destro-Brut *g*

Mfg Baratheon
Gildenleiter der Sternengarde
stolzes Mitglied von AEnima

Edit: Danke noch an Mong, und seine Leute!


----------



## Deveal (19. Februar 2009)

Wow, sind das Schlachten!

Ist auf Helmgart immer soviel los?
Ich wollte nämlich wieder WAR anfangen. ( Hatte eine ungewollte Pause )

Muss echt Spaß gemacht haben  =)

lg


----------



## Maguerita (19. Februar 2009)

Jamil schrieb:


> Es war definitiv toll anzusehen (und auch den aufgeregten Chat der Zerstörung zu lesen, als es plötzlich losging
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Chat als es losging würde ich nur zu gerne lesen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich bin gespannt auf die Screenshots, die ihr gemacht habt. 

Beim Dunkelelfen war ich noch dabei und in der Orkfestung durfte ich erst nicht. Wäre die WB von TE von anfang an vollständig gewesen, als es zur Grünhautfestung ging, würde das Ergebnis vielleicht ganz anders aussehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 


@Maddin123

Ich krieg immer nur mit, dass es heißt: Einmal sammeln und dann geschlossen vor. Flames gegenüber Raidleitern sind Mangelware und wenn, dann dringen sie nur ganz selten an die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Maddin123 (19. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> @Maddin123
> 
> Ich krieg immer nur mit, dass es heißt: Einmal sammeln und dann geschlossen vor. Flames gegenüber Raidleitern sind Mangelware und wenn, dann dringen sie nur ganz selten an die Öffentlichkeit.


genau das is der unterschied zwischen orde und zerstörung... 
leider sind viele von uns einzel kämpfer oder zu stolz um auf andere zuhören...

meine bitte an die destros: BITTE VERSUCHT DOCH MAL ZUSAMMEN ZU HALTEN!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rauron (19. Februar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> langsam wirds leider ein wenig einseitig!!! wir brauchen mehr (organizierte) destros... weiß ja nicht wie es bei der orde ist oder werden bei euch auch die raid-leiter angeflamt sobald man auch nur 1mal wiped! kurz darauf loggt dann die hälfte aus...
> so hat die destro einfach keine chance...


Um mal einen Gildekollegen von mir zu zitieren:


> Unser Vorteil ist wohl eher dass die Nach-1mal-Wipe-Auslogger bereits Anfang Dezember den Server (bzw. die Ordnung) verlassen haben. Alles was damals schon im T4 oRvR unterwegs war und es bis heute durchgehalten hat darf sich getrost als der "harte Kern" bezeichnen. Ich kann mich noch gut an die ersten Kämpfe um Praag erinnern. Diese Zone zu halten war im Dezember völlig aussichtslos, und Reikland anschließend (außer durch einen Festungszonencrash) zurück zu locken war noch viel aussichtsloser. Wir konnten max. 2 WBs aufbringen, die Destros haben uns mit mindestens doppelt so vielen 40ern allerorten überrollt. Die Stimmung bei der Ordnung war depressiv, die Raidleader waren ratlos, die Lage war hoffnunglos. Ein Wunder dass wir es aus diesem Tief wieder raus geschafft haben. Ein Wunder dass uns nicht scharenweise die Spieler davongelaufen sind.



Ich persönlich denke auch nicht, dass Order so massig in Überzahl ist. Nur war es bisher bei allen bisherigen MMORPGs so gewesen, dass die besten PvP-Spieler nicht von den überbevölkerten Fraktionen kamen. Auch Organisation läuft derzeit auf Orderseite sehr gut ... so wie man das immer von den Helmgart-Destros hört, ist da wohl eher Ego-Denken angesagt.


----------



## Vulcania Weißglut (19. Februar 2009)

Ja, danke an alle, die Gestern ihr bestes gegeben haben!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war mir ein Fest!!!! 

@ HGVermi

Du stehst in meinem kleinen schwarzen Buch!!! *böse guck*

Was mich noch besonders freut ist unser Gildenwappen auf einem Screenshot in voller größe zu sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Die Axt zum Gruße

P.S.: Beim nächsten mal seid ihr reif! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (19. Februar 2009)

Hört sich super an,und ist auch spannend geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur jetzt mal ne frage abseits des themas kommts mir nur so vor oder
werden die destros immer weniger während die Order leute immer mehr werden?
Gestern auch bei der serverübersicht
order:mittel
destro: *niedrig*


----------



## Infínite (19. Februar 2009)

Melde ich mich doch auch mal noch zu Wort. Die letzten beiden Doppel-Festungsruns habe ja ich angezettelt, also sollte ich wohl auch irgendwo was dazu sagen. Trotz des ungünstigen Umstandes, dass ich es versäumt habe dem ganzen Server rechtzeitig Bescheid zu geben (es fehlten wie gesagt mind. 4 Allianz-WBs), lief es besser als erwartet. Und hätten wir erst Schwarzfels gelockt, dann hätte es vielleicht sogar bis in die Stadt gereicht (diese Zone greifen wir übrigens nie wieder an, die is scheiße xD).

Der Gedanke dahinter war, entgegen aller guten Ratschläge die ich bekam, dass ich ichglaubte die Locks würden wieder bis spät in die Nacht dauern. Erinnern wir uns an letzten Donnerstag, da hatten wir noch nicht mal Caledor, als wir gestern schon die Gründhaut-Festung angriffen. Ich dachte, besser erstmal eine Festung die wir auf jeden Fall schaffen, als am Ende keine. Da habe ich uns gewaltig unterschätzt, aber wir waren diesmal auch (noch) mehr. Schließlich scheiterten wir an den Deffern, schon deshalb weil die Absprache nicht mehr funktionierte und zwei WBs gleich am Anfang einzeln hochkamen und im AE-Feuer verglühten - war sicherlich die Hybris, weil es bei den Elfen so einfach war. Der Aufbau der Schwarzfels-Zone tat dann sein übriges und die Abfang-WBs der Destros hatten mit den vereinzelten Ordnungsgruppen, die sich runterbemühten, ein wahres Ruf-farm-Fest.

Bevor jetzt jemand auf falsche Gedanken kommt und ich als Hauptziel der Destros zähle: Ich organisiere nur und diene als Informationsschnittstelle zusammen mit Arman und einigen anderen, die Leitung über die WBs haben alle Gilden/Allianzen allein. Ein weiteres Zeichen dafür, wie gut die Order auf Helmgart zusammenarbeitet.

Das vorletzte Mal haben die Destros ja am WE wie die Wahnsinnigen unsere Festungen belagert, mit Montag waren es ganze 7 Angriffe. Diesmal waren wir noch näher dran, bin gespannt ob dieses Wochenede wieder so eine Hatz losgeht xD

Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und auch von mir ein großes Danke an alle die mitgewirkt haben - und an die Destros, die sich nicht einfach ausgeloggt haben (denn ohne SZs u7nd RvR-Kills kann man keine Zone locken, wie wir wissen)^^


----------



## Miso BW (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann gar nicht verstehen das viele Destros sagen das sie immer in Unterzahl sind,ich empfinde es eher andersrum,aber ich kann auch nix dazu sagen wieviele bei einen wipe off gehen^^
Die Festungsschlacht hat spass gemacht aber sie ist auch noch ganz schön buggy xd

mal schaun was die zukunft bringt


----------



## Omidas (20. Februar 2009)

Jamil schrieb:


> Es war definitiv toll anzusehen (und auch den aufgeregten Chat der Zerstörung zu lesen, als es plötzlich losging
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur mal ne Frage am Rande, was ist die Entsprechung von einer  GOA "im Laufe des Nachmittags"
Zeitangabe in Realzeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite (der musste einfach sein^^), warte sehnsüchtig auf die Bilder, hab leider selber
keine gemacht, da ich nur in den Randgebieten tätig war. Elfen ging zu flott und Zwerge 
Gebietslock war ich im T3 aushelfen und in die Festung komme ich mit 31 ja nicht rein. Und 
draußen als Heiler zu beschäftigt, als das da noch an Screenshots gedacht werden konnte. 
Einfach nur genialer Abend.


----------



## mirror-egg (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich das hier so lese bekomm ich wieder Lust mitzumoschen. Mal schauen vielleicht schnupper ich mit den neuen Klassen nochmal rein.


----------



## akaltin (20. Februar 2009)

ich war selber mit meinem schwarzork in der feste am deffen und es war ein paar mal schon knapp aber unsere destros sind über sich hinausgewchsen haben sich nicht einschüchtern lassen von der vehemenz der angreifer

ich muss sagen:

ES WAR EINFACH GEIL

ps.: danke an unsere heiler die herausragendes geboten haben - zumindest die in meinem wb :-)


----------



## battschack (20. Februar 2009)

hört sich alles sehr schön an grad eben abo verlängert bin auch wieder dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur noch patch laden -.-

Wie siehts den aus im moment destro immer noch in überzahl oder hat es sich inzwischen ausgeglichen bischen?

Hüpf schon im dreieck vor freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dumme frage gibts irgendwo nen liste was alles neu dazu gekommen ist ? Sufu hab ich leider nicht benutzt also steinigt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (20. Februar 2009)

Würde sagen auf Helmgart ist es ausgeglichen, bzw. subjektiv würde ich sogar behaupten die Order ist hier inzwischen etwas in der Überzahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (20. Februar 2009)

Genau das ist der Grund, wieso Warhammer einfach ein verdammt cooles Spiel ist. Sowas gibts in WoW einfach nicht. Das Problem bei Warhammer ist eher der Einstieg. Manche Sachen sind für die ganzen Ex WoWler einfach ungewohnt. Trotzdem rate ich euch: Macht den Fehler nicht und hört WAR auf.


----------



## Teal (20. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund, wieso Warhammer einfach ein verdammt cooles Spiel ist. Sowas gibts in WoW einfach nicht. Das Problem bei Warhammer ist eher der Einstieg. Manche Sachen sind für die ganzen Ex WoWler einfach ungewohnt. Trotzdem rate ich euch: Macht den Fehler nicht und hört WAR auf.


Volle Zustimmung was das RvR angeht. Aktuell sieht man ja auch am Ansturm auf den Testserver, was alles los ist. Der Slayer/Choppa lockt halt doch wieder viele Leute hinter dem Ofen hervor. WoW bietet einen guten Mix aus PvE und PvP, verliert imho aber auf der PvP-Schiene deutlich gegen Warhammer. Versucht dort mal einen ähnlichen Raid. Die Server werden es Euch danken... ;-)


----------



## battschack (20. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund, wieso Warhammer einfach ein verdammt cooles Spiel ist. Sowas gibts in WoW einfach nicht. Das Problem bei Warhammer ist eher der Einstieg. Manche Sachen sind für die ganzen Ex WoWler einfach ungewohnt. Trotzdem rate ich euch: Macht den Fehler nicht und hört WAR auf.



Was meinst den mit ungewohnt? Ich hoffe das lvln ist trotzdem nicht so anstrengend wie mit meinen lvl 26holy zeloten was der grund war für mein aufhören aber diesmal spiele ich nen dd da sollte auch ich das lvln hinkriegen : ) *hoff ich* patch auf 88% bald bin ich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was ich noch hoffe das ich nicht der einzige bin der von lvl 1-40da lvlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (20. Februar 2009)

Ungewohnt ist es schon.

Ich habe zu beginn mit War versucht Max level zu erreichen. Und das wurde mir langweilig, weil es am
besten über Szenarios ging.
Bin deswegen wieder zu Wow und damit WotlK gewechselt. Dort habe ich es nur bis Ende Januar durch
gehalten und bin seitdem wieder bei WAR. Und jetzt gehe ich die Sache anders an:

Ich geniesse das leveln. Ich versuche einfach nicht zwanghaft etwas schnell zu erreichen, weil das
nunmal auch wie in anderen Spielen eher frustet sich durch zu arbeiten. Und vor allem mache ich einen
sehr gesunden Mix. Da mal ein Szenario, dort mal ein paar Quests, eine Instanz und viiiel oRvR. Das
ist viel erfüllender.

Also sich darauf einlassen und nicht der Meinung sein, das man erst mit Max level Spaß haben kann
und sich deswegen hoch quälen. Das Spiel kann von Anfang an interessant sein, wenn man sich
dessen bewusst ist. Im T1&T2 war bei mir noch viel Quests und Szeanrios, weil man doch auch
zugeben muss/kann, das im niederen Level Bereich oRvR noch selten ist. Ab T3 dann über 80%
der Ep über oRvR gemacht und paar mal ne Instanz als ausgleich. Jetzt fast 2 Wochen T4 und 
immer noch erst 31 und habe meinen Spaß.

Das wäre mein Fazit zu anders


----------



## Kugelhagel (20. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> unbeugsame Zerstörungsspieler


 hahaha was ein paradox =)


----------



## joekay (20. Februar 2009)

Kugelhagel schrieb:


> hahaha was ein paradox =)



Eher das mit dem holy zeloten... ;-)


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Februar 2009)

Kugelhagel schrieb:


> hahaha was ein paradox =)


Das Chaos dreht und windet sich wie es will, nur beugen wird es sich nicht, Dunkelelfen haben auch irgendwie ein Problem mit verbeugungen gegenüber dem Feind, und Orks beugen sich höchstens um dem Gobo einen Tritt zu geben der sich zu ihren füßen breit gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (20. Februar 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung was das RvR angeht. Aktuell sieht man ja auch am Ansturm auf den Testserver, was alles los ist. Der Slayer/Choppa lockt halt doch wieder viele Leute hinter dem Ofen hervor. WoW bietet einen guten Mix aus PvE und PvP, verliert imho aber auf der PvP-Schiene deutlich gegen Warhammer. Versucht dort mal einen ähnlichen Raid. Die Server werden es Euch danken... ;-)



Mal eine Frage die etwas vom Thema abweicht:
Auf welchem Server spielst du?
Kennst du dich zufällig mit Erengrad aus und kannst mir sagen, wie es da mit dem Order vs. Destro verhältniss ausschaut?
Hab zurzeit WAR nicht aktiv, da Order damals viel besser war. Nervt einfach wenn man jedes SC verliert...


----------



## sTereoType (20. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage die etwas vom Thema abweicht:
> Auf welchem Server spielst du?


Optiker ,Fielmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man beachte die fette signatur von athoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (21. Februar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Optiker ,Fielmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achja xD
Kann ja sein dass er oder jemand anderer sich ein wenig mit der aktuellen Population der anderen Server auskennt...


----------



## Lombarok (24. Februar 2009)

Sry für die evtl. zu späte antwort, auch wenn ich nicht die aktuellen Zahlen grad da hab, glaube ich zu wissen, dass auf dem von dir gesuchten Server Ehrengrad die Ordnung mehr "Masse" hat.

Auch verstehe ich, dass es nicht lustig ist jedes SZ zu verlieren. Doch mit einer halbwegs gut abgesprochenen und/oder eingespielten Gruppe kann man das schon ändern. Das sage ich aus Erfahrung, schließlich waren wir auf Helmgard lange Zeit im T4 massiv unterlegen was Spieler anging.

Und was SZs im speziellen angeht, so ist die Spielerzahl ja dort immer ausgeglichen, im T4 jedoch sollte man noch mal über eine Unterteilung was das Level angeht nachdenken, und die lvl 29 nicht mit den lvl 40 zusammenstecken.


----------



## Omidas (5. März 2009)

So, da Helmgart ka anscheinend zugrabe getrage wird, würde
ich dann doch mal die versprochenen  Bilder gerne sehen. Nur 
um mich später immer an die leeren RvR Gebiete ohne Kämpfe
erinnern kann, die es zuhauf auf diesem trostlosen Server
gegeben hat.


----------



## Patso (5. März 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> In den letzten Tagen/Wochen glänzt Helmgart Destro eher mit Abwesenheit auf dem Schlachtfeld, wenn es darum geht das Order kurz davor steht irgendeine T4 Zone zu loggen...
> Ich hoffe ja, dass sich das mit Patch 1.2 ändern wird, denn dann ist ja Zonedeffen durch Abwesenheit angeblich nicht mehr möglich
> 
> 
> ...




dannach glänzen se durch raids zu unfairen zeiten oder wie siehts aus ? 
kommt gebts zu fair wars das heut nich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( ach ja wen die massen an ordnung stören ... HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Salute (5. März 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> dannach glänzen se durch raids zu unfairen zeiten oder wie siehts aus ?
> kommt gebts zu fair wars das heut nich...
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist nur normal das man sich ungern von der Übermacht abfarmen lässt. Es sei den man ist ein bestimmter Maschnist auf nem Rambotrip.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. März 2009)

So, nun ist es Offiziell, greenpieZ haben den Server gewechselt, wir sind nun auf Carroburg. Ist auch schon viel voller, und LFG Enklave rufe hab ich so bisher noch nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur muss ich jetzt meine Sig ändern.


----------



## Shagkul (5. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> So, nun ist es Offiziell, greenpieZ haben den Server gewechselt, wir sind nun auf Carroburg. Ist auch schon viel voller, und LFG Enklave rufe hab ich so bisher noch nicht gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann macht es mal gut Jungs und ich wünsch euch viel Spaß auf dem neuen Server.
Werde die nervigen Greenpiez Leute vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## HGVermillion (5. März 2009)

Komm halt auch Carro, solange du keine Twinks auf Carro hast, die Johnsons sind auch da, Malakai ect machen schon wieder das SC unsicher.


----------



## Shagkul (5. März 2009)

Hab hier auf Orderseite ja auch Leute mit denen ich mich gern absprechen würde, Ordnung tendieren viele eher auf Erengrad. Was ich so hörte. Also quasi eventuell die ganze Alli und darüber hinaus.

Muss ich mal sehen, ich finde das ganze wirklich grad nicht toll. Man kann mich nicht leicht zum quengeln bringen, aber dieses auseinanderreißen einer Com, wo sich Freund und Feind auf guter Ebene zusammengefunden haben und ein gutes Klima herrschte, stört mich grad sehr.


----------



## Patso (6. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> So, nun ist es Offiziell, greenpieZ haben den Server gewechselt, wir sind nun auf Carroburg. Ist auch schon viel voller, und LFG Enklave rufe hab ich so bisher noch nicht gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schade ich fand euch immer toll ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( außer ins szenarien )


----------



## Geige (6. März 2009)

jetzt wirds schwierig:
Johnsons und Greenpiez auf carro und Te,LoD sowie sg auf Erengrad,...


----------



## HGVermillion (6. März 2009)

Nicht nur GreenpieZ, sondern auch Gothic, Schattenengel, Warlord Clan, irgenwie haben sich die Destros für Carro entschieden und die Ordler für Erengrad.


----------



## Rayon (6. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Gothic


War das jetzt ein Argument dafür?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (6. März 2009)

Na dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen an alle Neuen.


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Nicht nur GreenpieZ, sondern auch Gothic, Schattenengel, Warlord Clan, irgenwie haben sich die Destros für Carro entschieden und die Ordler für Erengrad.



Omg dann muss ich mir beim Wiedereinstieg nen neuen Server suchen xD


----------



## Geige (6. März 2009)

also ich bin jetzt auf erengrad daheim,da meine Allianz zum größten teil da
angesiedelt ist!


----------



## HGVermillion (6. März 2009)

Wisst ihr was, machen wir doch die Mybuffedgruppe der Sons of Helmgart auf, und sinieren über die gute alte Zeit ^^

Jaja, früher war alles Besser.


----------



## Geige (7. März 2009)

also ich find die idee super
und ein bisschen nostalgie kann auch nicht schaden!


----------



## sTereoType (7. März 2009)

nette idee, aber da es ein deutscher Server war, bin ich auch für einen deutschen gruppen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (8. März 2009)

dann eben 
Söhne Helmgarts 
=D


----------



## Glycerion (8. März 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> dann eben
> Söhne Helmgarts
> =D



Und was is mit den Töchtern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunbart (8. März 2009)

Helmgart Helden find ich gut!


----------



## Pymonte (8. März 2009)

Glycerion schrieb:


> Und was is mit den Töchtern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt echt noch Frauen in WAR? Wow, die meisten die ich kenne sind wieder zu knuddel of knuddelcraft gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber stimmt mehr Gleichberechtigung: Destruction of Helmgart ^^ ach ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Wäre ja Für Helmgarts Helden (wie schon genannt) oder Streiter Helmgarts o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (8. März 2009)

Helmgarts Helden klingt doch gutt, der letzte auf dem Server kriegt dann auch den Titel "Last Action Hero" xD


----------



## Geige (8. März 2009)

Glycerion schrieb:


> Und was is mit den Töchtern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die Dürfen sich einmal in ihrem Leben unter Männern mehr als nur
geduldet fühlen,da sie sogar genauso angesprochen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps:Nein ich bin nicht Frauenfeindlich, das bot sich nur gerade so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. März 2009)

So der Zwangstransfer findet gerade stadt, ziehen wir also einen letzten Schlusstrich unter die schone Zeit.



Tragen wir den Server zu grabe, errinern wir uns an eine schöne zeit, und verbreiten erstmal Angst und Schrecken auf unseren neuen Heimatservern.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. März 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> dann eben
> Söhne Helmgarts
> =D




Söhne helmgarts und Karl franz Naidoo! xD


----------

